
Ask HN: Would a product feed in your app help you? (Startup idea validation) - programjoe
I&#x27;m really interested in the problem of delivering personalized product feeds in Mobile and web apps to customers as part of my startup. I was considering starting with giving the ability for developers to drop in a code snippet, allowing users to customize what they want to see, and an easy way to publish new feed items.<p>I&#x27;m wondering would you use it? (why or why not)<p>If it would be a product you would consider paying for?<p>Thanks so much!
======
PaulHoule
Could your sort out who is the customer of who here and who would be paying
for it?

